# The real reason why the angrysnowboarder podcast is still not on itunes (wtf is podbean?)



## rocky clark (Dec 11, 2019)

I was riding the lift at Copper and ended up sharing a chair with BurtonAvenger. He was talking about how nobody even recognizes him from the show, and if they do, they won't even say hi to him. He seemed really depressed and said he wasn't going to continue unless people talk to him more and let him know that they like it. If you happen to run into him, be sure to go out of your way to let him know how much you appreciate his podcast and reviews.


----------



## woodhouse (Jan 18, 2013)

thats the guy from the goodride right?


----------



## Crusty (Nov 8, 2018)

woodhouse said:


> thats the guy from the goodride right?


Oh. Shit.


----------



## WigMar (Mar 17, 2019)

This is intriguing. I've gotten the vibe that BA prefers to ride alone, perhaps mistakenly. I'm pretty sure I was on a chair with him last season at A-bay, and I just rocked out to my tunes and silently thanked him for all he has given our community. Maybe I should have asked Steve to tell his brother to keep up the great work he's been doing because it makes our lives better. I'm still very grateful for boot fit month.


----------



## powderjunkie (Jun 30, 2015)

rocky clark said:


> I was riding the lift at Copper and ended up sharing a chair with BurtonAvenger. He was talking about how nobody even recognizes him from the show, and if they do, they won't even say hi to him. He seemed really depressed and said he wasn't going to continue unless people talk to him more and let him know that they like it. If you happen to run into him, be sure to go out of your way to let him know how much you appreciate his podcast and reviews.


Pretty sure this is total sarcasm.....


----------



## 16gkid (Dec 5, 2012)

Lol great thread


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes (Mar 5, 2018)

Let’s send him flowers and a Gilson


----------



## bazman (Jan 15, 2017)

Maybe a rebrand to Friendly Snowboarder would help?

Or wear a Free Hugs t-shirt?


----------



## rocky clark (Dec 11, 2019)

Guys, it's not working. Still nothing on iTunes.

Please do some laps with him if you see him. We need to show him we care. He might decline and act like he wants to be alone, but pay it no mind. He really needs the support right now.


----------



## fraxmental (Jun 25, 2011)

is this stuff supposed to be funny?


----------



## jstar (Sep 21, 2016)

Sounds to me like this rocky clark got his feelings hurt and is super upset when BA gave him the cold shoulder at the hill.

Or he’s just trying to be funny.

Either way...whatever....


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Are you the guy that tried to talk at me today? It was a 2 foot pow day ain't nobody got time to talk to someone.


----------



## rocky clark (Dec 11, 2019)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Are you the guy that tried to talk at me today? It was a 2 foot pow day ain't nobody got time to talk to someone.


Nah, I actually live in Washington, we're still waiting for snow.

Started listening again after I managed to find it, but you made me download this podbean thing just for you, because it doesn't seem to be anywhere else. Felt obligated to troll a bit, because what else is there to do until the season starts. You guys stopped uploading full eps to youtube after episode 5 too so that made me sad.


----------



## Craig64 (Jul 16, 2015)

rocky clark said:


> I was riding the lift at Copper and ended up sharing a chair with BurtonAvenger. He was talking about how nobody even recognizes him from the show, and if they do, they won't even say hi to him. He seemed really depressed and said he wasn't going to continue unless people talk to him more and let him know that they like it. If you happen to run into him, be sure to go out of your way to let him know how much you appreciate his podcast and reviews.


Gee....., this sort of sounds like the BA is really just a needy snowflake. I might blow him a kiss if I ever ride past him on the mountain....., that might lift his fragile little spirits up a bit???


----------



## cliffjumper68 (Nov 30, 2018)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Are you the guy that tried to talk at me today? It was a 2 foot pow day ain't nobody got time to talk to someone.


no friends on a pow day lol !!! Been epic up in summit lately, that last storm dumped, I am starting to believe in all the Ullr stuff, two years in a row dumped after the festival in breck


----------



## Funks (Dec 28, 2015)

cliffjumper68 said:


> no friends on a pow day lol !!! Been epic up in summit lately, that last storm dumped, I am starting to believe in all the Ullr stuff, two years in a row dumped after the festival in breck


Angry ( BurtonAvenger ) - be nice if we actually see vids of you boarding, mixing up the content


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------

